# Rad relocate



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok today i was riding and my upper radiator hose on prairie started leaking. My question is has anyone ever had a hose blow off or blow? The though just crossed my mind when i seen the leak. The angle of the upper hose inlet and location of hose would point it right at my face. Anyone ever had this happen? just kind of a worrysom thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i thought about it , but just tighten it up ,make sure its not leaking anymore. after a while dirt will build n the clamps and it wont be so free to back off..oh, quit worrying , and have fun ridin


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Had one blow before but not from the clamping position. The line split about a foot away from the inlet and spewed hot antifreeze all over my friend's arm and leg. We luckily were not far from a creek and he didn't suffer any bad burns but it could have been much worse. Just be sure to check everything and snug it all up good. Look out for dry rot. Hope this helps


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought of that and I used stainless braided hose. Lil overkill but it looks good I think











Overtime!!!! Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahh i like the braided hose idea. And im still gonna ride lol, it just made me think.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

youngDUMP said:


> Had one blow before but not from the clamping position. The line split about a foot away from the inlet and spewed hot antifreeze all over my friend's arm and leg. We luckily were not far from a creek and he didn't suffer any bad burns but it could have been much worse. Just be sure to check everything and snug it all up good. Look out for dry rot. Hope this helps


This happened to a good friend of mine. Was leaving Marengo last year when it blew. Gave him second degree burns down his thigh. It was nasty. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

An ideas for this? Maybe run some black PVC over the hose?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I thought of that and I used stainless braided hose. Lil overkill but it looks good I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I did the overflow w braided hose too but not the lower radiator hose. If it's under the fenders and cant splash on me I wasn't concerned. Well that and handling braided hose for a run that long is like squeezing fiberglass in your hands. No matter what You pay.



Overtime!!!! Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well see mines a little different. My upper hose comes out straight up. I believe the brutes come out of the back. Mines on a prairie.


----------

